# Does anyone have a M-edge jacket for a Kindle 1st generation available?



## mlm525 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hello!
I am new to Kindle and this forum.  I bought a gently used 1st generation Kindle recently and I love it.  However I do not like the cover that came with it and would like to find something to replace it with.  I have discovered that they are now very hard to find and I was hoping that maybe someone might have one available that they would be willing to sell.  Or maybe you could point me in the direction of where I might be able to find a good cover for one?  Looking forward to a response!  Thank you.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi mlm!

And congratulations on your new Kindle, enjoy it  !!!!!!

You can always check out www.oberondesign.com, they still make K1 covers. Their covers are a bit pricey but absolutely gorgeous, top notch quality, a pleasure to hold and simply worth every penny


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Also, Noreve have Kindle 1 cases...

http://www.noreveusa.com/product/Amazon_Kindle_1_Tradition_leather_case.html


----------



## mlm525 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you!  I looked at both suggested sites and just loved the Oberon covers!  Yes, they are pricey, but they are just beautiful.  The biggest problem will be deciding which one to get.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I think M-edge still sells K1 covers as well.  

Have you went through the Buy, Sell, Trade thread to see if there are any still available there?
deb


----------

